# Eos with check engine light



## harrierdoc (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll go through the evolution of this problem for your thoughts:

1. We have the local VW dealer perform all scheduled maintenance appropriately. 

2. A couple of months ago, check engine light came on. Took it to dealer. Checked it out and said they couldn't really find anything other than a little water in the fuel. Said don't get gas from Sam's Club and get "the most expensive fuel additive you can find" to fix the problem. Didn't even offer us a particular brand name. = $100 or so service charge VW

3. Did the above.

4. Few weeks ago, light came back on. Took it to our local service shop - not VW. Said there was oil in one of the cylinders. Did some work. $350 from service shop

5. Next week, light comes back on. Says coil was bad. replaced for free.

6. Next week, light comes back on. Says coil went out again. Maybe small crack in plug. Changed both out - free.

7. Today, light back on, back to VW. Says we need to change out all the injectors. Anticipate $1000

Up to this point, you can tell that the engine is a little "off". So, I do believe there is a problem.

My questions are:
1. Is this a problem the VW dealer should have picked up on since we have our scheduled maintenance there?

2. Does this seem reasonable - to change out all the injectors? 

3. Is there some known issue with Eos engines that have this problem?


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

You didn't say what year your Eos is so I will give you the info I have concerning my 07 with the BPY engine. It was used in the 07-08 US Eos. When my check engine light went on, my VW dealer did the following repairs- 
One time it was ths PCV valve and Manifold Runner Control Motor. This covers 07-08 models and has a service bulletin and warranty extension to cover the repair.
Another time was the Intake Camshaft Follower and High Pressure Fuel Pump. There should be a service bulletin for that also. Might be why they think you need injectors. 
One time was for a fuel pressure sensor.
Another time was for a faulty oxygen sensor and a connector.
Tthe first two items have had the warranty extended to 10 years or 120k miles. There was some issue with the spark coils that were covered by a recall. I am happy to report that the light has stayed out for 2 years. Hope the info helps.


----------



## zchristian1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Engine light*

That happened to me. They claimed it was because the gas cap was not put on correctly. If air gets in, it will signal as engine issue. Maybe that and/or your watery gas?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually in the EOS there is a seperate warning light for the filler cap. I seem to remember this was mandated by federal law to stop the cost of check engine lights caused by not properly securing the filler cap being passed on to customers.


----------



## zchristian1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Weird*

Then why would the VW service tell me otherwise?!


----------

